# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi

## ari32

Do te doja te sillja nje nga Poezite qe gjithmon e kujtoj dhe me ka ngelur ne mendje.
Eshte mare nga libri Pozi Gjermane dhe Austriake.


NJE VIZITE NE VARREZE

Troket edhe therret:"O plak!
Te lutem,hapma porten pak
dhe shkopin merre,ec me mua
Te me tregosh nje varr qe dua"


Ish nje ushtar,nje luftetar,
Pa rruar,shkuar neper zjarr.
"Kush qe i ndjeri,ma rrefe,
Dhe ti o bir, ate c'e ke?

"Kam nenen,nenen kam atije.
Jam djal i Martes ,nuk me njeh?"
"Sa qenke rritur,ti, o zot,
E si mund te te njihja dot?

Ja,pra, dhe vendi.Eja shih.
Ky eshte varri qe do ti.
Ketu,mbuluar nen dhe,
E gjora nena jote fle."

Ushtari sheh e hesht e sflet
Dhe kryet ul mbi gjoks te vet.
Qendron,veshtron te shtrenjtin varr
Me syte  plot me lot zjarr.

Pastaj tund koken,thote;"Jo!
Ketu nuk mund te jete ajo.
Ky varr i ngushte si ka nxene 
Aq dashuri sa ka nje nene?"

                                                Johan  Fogl

----------

